# Need a consensus on activated carbon and ferts



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

I've seen countless opinions. Need a consensus. Will activated carbon in a filter strip ferts out of the water, macro, micro, both or neither? And should i take it out of my filter if i want the most from my ferts.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Do the experiment yourself. Run the tank for a month, changing out the AC weekly, and being very careful to dose exact amounts. 
Test weekly or more often, and keep a chart.

Then remove the AC and keep everything else the same, repeat the testing.

In all the googling I have done the results could be summarized:
In opinions and guesses AC removes plant nutrients. 
In tests of what AC _actually removes_ it seems to have a greater affinity for organic (strict sense) molecules, and is particularly good at removing most chemicals used as medicines, dyes, tannins, pesticides, and similar compounds. This may include chelated fertilizers. Mostly planted tank people use iron in its chelated form, not so much the other nutrients. AC seems less able to remove relatively simple molecules which is what most fertilizers are.

I do not run AC in my filters. Waste of money. Tanks run fine without it.


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Alright, sounds like a good summary. I don't think im the best for the experiment though haha, im quite impatient. I think i will take the ac out of my filter, i agree, it doesn't do enough to be worth it.

Thanks. Anyone else?


----------



## nfrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Here is another mixed answer: Plants can still grow well with GAC. See GAC and iron. I suspect that GAC can remove EDTA which is an organic like synthetic substance. "Dr. Dave" indicates that it will also remove Fe. carbon. Even so, iron can still be available to the plants from the substrate, say from soil or precipated iron.

BTW, i have never used GAC with plant tanks, partly because i am unsure of its ability to remove Fe and other trace elements. Same goes for poly filters. My one and only experience with the latter caused all my floating water sprite to die.


----------

